# Dental spray



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a dental spray that takes plaque off of my dog's teeth. I live in Canada and I don't shop online so if you could mention a brand that I can buy at a local shop that is safe and efficient, that would be very helpful! 
Do vets frequently carry stuff like that? I have never seen it but then, I have never looked.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I've heard no negative results with this, all have been positive, free international shipping
Dog Dental Care | Pet Oral Hygiene | Cat Tooth Cleaning Product


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Popping into this thread because I'd like to know too! I'm less than confident that my brushing sessions are doing what they should be, but I've been scared to try toothpastes/sprays. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use the PetzLife products also! BG hates fish so Salmon is out of the question but she likes the peppermint. It is all natural so it will not hurt your pet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Another vote for petzlife. I use the mint gel and the smallest childrens toothbrush I could find. Even though Brody is raw fed and has no tartar or build up and fresh breath, I still brush his teeth thoroughly, usually once a week, to keep them that way.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Just ordered the petzlife gel a few days ago. I read that someone with a small breed dog had issues with the spray being too much. I haven't gotten it yet, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

i am also not different in my opinions and would say that petlife products are the most appropriate and would be the most suitable for you to use them,i regularly use the products of them for my dogs


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I also use the Petzlife oral care gel.
Very pepermenty taste, he don't like it, but tolerates it.
I honestly don't know if I can tell a difference in his teeth using
it, but I still do anyway because its claimed to kill bacteria on
contact.

Some may laugh, but,, I even use it myself from time to time
when my teeth are hurting and it really helps to relieve tooth
pain. I swear by it.  LOL!!!
Blessings.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

P.S-
We are all so envey of "Brody'sMom's" teeth.
Wow!!! LOL!!!

I feel I usually feed my little guy pretty well, homecooked diet
and decent dog food when needed, I even done the raw
meat and bones for half a year I guess give or take, brushed his teeth (maybe not as often as I
should have) and I still can't get his teeth that white and pretty.:foxes15: LOL!!:daisy: Actually I blame the raw bones for chipping one of his
little teeth, may have to have it extracted. Gave up the raw meat/bones
diet mainly due to that!!! (Not worth it to me).


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is for your new adopted dog right?
I'd start by taking her for a dental cleaning at your vet's, he'll make them look
brand spanking new and at the same time he'll pull bad teeth if there are any,
and treat infection, if it's present. Have you taken her for a physical and
vaccines yet?


----------

